
React Native – Design Systems and Styling Strategy - mcavaliere
https://attck.com/react-native-design-systems-and-styling-strategy/
======
mcavaliere
I wrote this up to share some things we've learned about how to reuse your
styles in React Native, closer to how you might do it on the web with
SASS/LESS.

